# Tommy Kaira Z



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Don't you wish they sold this:

Tommy Kaira Z

304 [email protected] rpm/[email protected] rpm
brand new Aero kit and Rims very very limited

Tommy Kaira.com


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

Mmm...very nice.


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

kinda looks like the z has a big happy face.....and shes coming to get ya... on the other hand its like when u stick ur head out the window and it pushes ur face back...lol


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

You know come to think about it, it kinda does! LOL!


----------

